# Castamuck Part Twaid



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

So when are we doing this? I'm thinking the 28th of this month. 

Who's bringing food? We're in for some beef and/or pork BBQ I reckon. 

Oh and if you missed the first one, you missed a good time. Don't be skeered.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I might try to smoke something up, but it's a little too early to know what I want to do yet. Terry, you can count me in for bringing something though. Who's bringing the keg?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Im in , hit 625 on the ground cast today. Not bad for first time , Kennedy and Rolland were hittin 750 at will , I felt about a inch tall.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

blakester said:


> Im in , hit 625 on the ground cast today. Not bad for first time , Kennedy and Rolland were hittin 750 at will , I felt about a inch tall.



Nice. I'd like to spend a few hours with those guys. We'll have to make sure we can get accurate measurements of our casts next time.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

They are very proffesinal , rod cady holders , had flags down in 50 foot incurments , all the way to 750 , they sure do alot of walking (haha) being the "new" guy my walks were alot shorter...hahaha


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

well my money and transportation should be righ them ... maybe i can see how tall i stand when i play


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

id like to get out there to go and learn a few things if you all are still haven them in march you can count me in


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

basstardo said:


> Nice. I'd like to spend a few hours with those guys. *We'll have to make sure we can get accurate measurements of our casts next time*.


But Shooter was pacing them and he knows exactly what a yard pace is...

I'll try to make the next one but with my shoulder I doubt I'll be casting.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It's one day before March, bring your butt out there.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> I'll try to make the next one but with my shoulder I doubt I'll be casting.


You mess it up _again_, or is this something new?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey, What's this Part Twaid stuff? Is Shania gonna be there? Oh... sorry, that's Twain. My bad.:redface:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok, ok, ok...

For those of you who have never seen Robin Hood: Men in Tights...

Part Two.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

basstardo said:


> Ok, ok, ok...
> 
> For those of you who have never seen Robin Hood: Men in Tights...
> 
> Part Two.


still trin to hit a target but aleast were but not wearin spandex


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

count me in.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Keep in mind that this is only being thrown out there for informational purposes only, and in no way trying to change a venue for the castamuck, but here in Great Bridge is a very (and I mean very) little used park that was once the city's land fill. It is used now primarily by the schools to run cross country meets and I've taken my son out there to fire off model rockets, so it is huge, and empty. Lots of parking and wide open spaces if the area is centrally located for some of the Beach guys or something. I know TCC worked fine for me and is easier for guys coming from the other side of the water, but since practically no one in Chesapeake knows about the park here, I figured I'd throw it out there as a suggestion. The white building bottom center is the happy place where I work, and this whole area behind it is open space.


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

i really wanna make it out to this one sounds like everyone had a good ole time at the first one!! so the 28th?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Anybody ever fished in that dark hole on the top left? Looks trouty? Or is it to sweet? Looks very familar......


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

blakester said:


> Anybody ever fished in that dark hole on the top left? Looks trouty? Or is it to sweet? Looks very familar......


All that area is the Great Bridge locks. I've tossed some grubs and stuff over a little bit behind the Locks POint restaurant, but not that area you're pointing out. Right there where the intercoastal goes under Battlefield Blvd. has produced quite a few paper specs over the years.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> All that area is the Great Bridge locks. I've tossed some grubs and stuff over a little bit behind the Locks POint restaurant, but not that area you're pointing out. Right there where the intercoastal goes under Battlefield Blvd. has produced quite a few paper specs over the years.


I think Blake was just joking around. I've got a pretty good feeling he knows that area well.....


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry didnt mean to break the topic. Looked at that hole couple years ago on google earth. Looks acsessible by boat wouldnt mind doin a little exploreing in there for the spotted ones, in that big dark hole ,looks alot like the cove did years ago ie ( no boats) thanks for the info, now if I could get my mullet in there, could be very intresting.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i fish out there allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll fall long with out a boat in sight except the knuckleheads headed to the cove there aint any fish back here there all up at the HD
jeep i was inside that white bldg today


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Ill be there with my wheel and flags and ill mark it on my calendar. I am anctious to take my new yak for a ride but I guess Ill make an exception for casting as I havent been in a while and can always use the practice. See you guys there!!


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

basstardo said:


> So when are we doing this? I'm thinking the 28th of this month.
> 
> Who's bringing food? We're in for some beef and/or pork BBQ I reckon.
> 
> Oh and if you missed the first one, you missed a good time. Don't be skeered.


What's up fella's? Can I tag along on the next goround? Not from V.A. but love to cast.. I'll bring some:beer:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

mud said:


> Ill be there with my wheel and flags and ill mark it on my calendar. I am anctious to take my new yak for a ride but I guess Ill make an exception for casting as I havent been in a while and can always use the practice. See you guys there!!


Cool. You had the long cast last year, so I'm gonna see if I've caught ya or not.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

PEEWEE said:


> What's up fella's? Can I tag along on the next goround? Not from V.A. but love to cast.. I'll bring some:beer:


Why don't you come on up PEEWEE... I don't think we can really drink beer out there though since it's on the TCC campus. This last time was my first time out there besides going out there for school related stuff, so I'm not sure.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Gotcha*



red_fish said:


> i fish out there allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll fall long with out a boat in sight except the knuckleheads headed to the cove there aint any fish back here there all up at the HD
> jeep i was inside that white bldg today


Loose lips sink ships...........


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

drawinout said:


> Why don't you come on up PEEWEE... I don't think we can really drink beer out there though since it's on the TCC campus. This last time was my first time out there besides going out there for school related stuff, so I'm not sure.


Hey I heard keg in an earlier post, I was just tring to fit in..Haha.. We can save the bruskies for the beach..Later


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

PEEWEE said:


> Hey I heard keg in an earlier post, I was just tring to fit in..Haha.. We can save the bruskies for the beach..Later


Yeah, that was me. I was just jokin around. See you at the next one.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

red_fish said:


> jeep i was inside that white bldg today


Well I'm glad you didn't have to stay! Guessing you didn't cause one of the few things inmates can't get away with is computer usage! Hope all is well.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> Well I'm glad you didn't have to stay! Guessing you didn't cause one of the few things inmates can't get away with is computer usage! Hope all is well.


haha nah i had to renew my weapons permitt


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Is this still on?

I see it is listed in the P&S calendar but chatter has died


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I think it's still going down. You'd have to ask basstardo about that. The date I've heard is 02/28, but it might still be up in the air.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It's still on for the 28th. The chatter ought to pick up next week just before it goes down.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

red_fish said:


> haha nah i had to renew my weapons permitt


My Gosh, whatever you do, do not go shooting through closed doors! We don't need another thread like that!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Terry, is this gonna be at TCC again?

That field was a little small ... and those security guards were a little anal.

Just sayin' ...


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> My Gosh, whatever you do, do not go shooting through closed doors! We don't need another thread like that!


aint that the truth im done with that bunch of monkeys over there


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

"Praps they didn't like us having target practice with the white dressed folks. I nearly got one walking up the road though


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Terry, is this gonna be at TCC again?
> 
> That field was a little small ... and those security guards were a little anal.
> 
> Just sayin' ...


When I first thought about coming down I looked at the TCC field in Google Earth and it seemed short and narrow. Landing a 600ft cast would need to thread the needle between trees and soccer goals; any longer (or if you have a crack-off) and you are seriously into the danger zone. 

In Terry's first post in the *first castamuck thread* he mentioned *Riverview Farm Park*. The fields there offer much more room (800' - 900') and a good safety margins but the jogging path girdling the field still makes me nervous.

The field to the south, where the "A" location pin is, offers over 700feet to the trees and even more safety because it doesn't seem to be an area frequented by joggers etc. Problem is, permission might need to be obtained, it seems to be in the "non public" area perhaps (maintenance blgs)? Second, its NE/SW orientation might be an issue if the wind is out of the NW *which may be the case*.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

There's always the field where Rolland, Angel, Bill K, Frank and some of the other big guns cast. It's a big ol' field with nothing around for <900' in any direction.

However, I'd have to speak with them before I put their location on the Internet. I'm not sure they want 50 guys with trucks at their field Saturday.

If ya'll are interested, I'll make some calls.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

This is roughly what you have at the TCC Portsmouth Campus. Sorry about the pitiful work, I did it in a program called seashore that I don't like too much. Should give you a rough Idea anyway. There is a field close to were I live that is bigger, but it's at the Chesapeake City Park, and I don't know if they would let us cast out there. It would be perfect though because it has a huge field, grills, and shelters.... Anyway, here's the TCC field.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

These are two fields in Chesapeake. One is behind the Chesapeake City Jail that LittleRedJeep posted before. The other field is the Chesapeake City Park, that I mentioned. Bad thing is I don't know if we have permission to use either. Just throwing them out there as possibilities. I think both would have adequate space.

Chesapeake City Park Field









Field Behind Chesapeake City Jail


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> Terry, is this gonna be at TCC again?
> 
> That field was a little small ... and those security guards were a little anal.
> 
> Just sayin' ...


Man I don't care where we do it. I'd rather have someplace safer myself to be honest. We were casting the opposite direction last time as well. We had 200 yards marked off, but if we're going to have casters pushing 700 feet, we're definitely going to need a bigger field. I'm up for wherever.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Here is the Riverview Farm Park I guess you guys are talking about. Never been there, but made these two up to give it some scale. Don't know which way you thought about casting on the fields. All approximate Google Earth measurements.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Riverview might be a good spot, but there are some issues. First and foremost, it's usually packed on a Saturday with people walking the trails, etc. Second, there are houses on either end of the bottom field, and if someone cracks on off, it's liable to be ugly. You might be alright on the bittom field from left to right as the pic is laid out because there is a woodland buffer between the field and the houses, but you still run into folks on the trails.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'll be honest with you Terry, that field behind the jail that LRJ recommended looks as good as any to me. Only problems I see with that is getting permission, and the fact that it would add around 20-30 minutes of traveling time for the guys coming from up north. Chesapeake City Park might be a bit sketchy because it does have that 2 mile track around it. I'll call Chesapeake Parks & Recreation Monday to get the skinny. At least ask if we could legally have it there. You might want to do that for the fields you're eying up too. From what I'm hearing you guys must have had a problem with the security guards at the last one, huh? I left early, so I wasn't there when they came by.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The only problem we had with the guards is they asked we not park on the field  OMG it was mind blowing that someone had to move their truck 20 feet away 

OK guys why don't we see if there is a spot in Hampton or Newport News just so we make it fair to everyone.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shooter said:


> The only problem we had with the guards is they asked we not park on the field  OMG it was mind blowing that someone had to move their truck 20 feet away
> 
> OK guys why don't we see if there is a spot in Hampton or Newport News just so we make it fair to everyone.


We could just do it at TCC and cast the way we did last year, which was towards the water. Might be a little tight for you longcasters, but it won't make us mortals feel as bad.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I ordered a 100 pk of white flags in the mail!! After I clean house a little, I'm probably going to go out and get a measuring wheel and 4 safety cones. I was thinking about putting one cone where I cast, taking two and putting one on either side of the 100 yrd mark, then putting the last one at the 200 yrd mark. Once I get the flags, I'll run them on either side of the casting field, placing one every five yards past the 50 yard mark. Next weekend I'll bring the wheel, flags, and cones if I have them by then.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I'm not a computer savy as some and don't know how to post pix but somone should google earth Bennetts Creek Park, Suffolk. Theres plenty of room and its just down the street from TCC right off 17.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I think I have it for you Ben. Let me know if this is the wrong field. Location is 3598 Bennetts Creek Park Road, Suffolk, Virginia. I put a screen shot of the general location, and what I assume is the field you are talking about Ben.

Bennetts Creek Park General Location









Bennetts Creek Park Field


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Might be best to stick with TCC. I guess there isn't much sense in fixing something that ain't broken.... That's totally up to you guys.. Might be a good Idea to put something down in concrete pretty soon though.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Ive got the wheel and bright red flags. We can always use the upper field at TCC when you first come in. It is much nicer/safer and surf cat and I had a blast casting towards the tree line. Nice and lond and its the first field you see when comming into the campus...we set up at the end next to the road and had no problems with the length of the field and one plus was when we got our lead out of the ground we kept walking towards the tree line and casted back to where we began so there was a little less walking involved. My 02


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TCC it is!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Cool...


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

The field at Bennetts Creek is right in the middle of a frisbe golf course. On Saturdays there is usually alot of people playing, walking dogs, exercising, etc.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like this weekend might be a washout. Calling for rain all weekend from what I just saw. If that's the case, we'll just push it back a week.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

cool. Ima play it by ear!!


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

i hope the rain holds off.... been looking fwd to the next "castamuck"

i just wanna see how bad i actually toss my lead out there!!

but mostly get some really good pointers... and see them being applied at the same time


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Have you guys decided to wait until next weekend?


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

drawinout said:


> Have you guys decided to wait until next weekend?


I seen its posted in the upcomming events on the 7th. of March..


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

PEEWEE said:


> I seen its posted in the upcomming events on the 7th. of March..


Thanks PEEWEE. I didn't check that. Guess Terry went ahead and changed it to next weekend.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

what time are ya'll meetin' up for this event? thinking about rollin' through.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Just curious who's gonna make it out tomorrow. I may or may not make it depending on how much I get done in our bathroom today. Hopefully I will get out there at least for a little while.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll be there.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

Shooter and I will be there.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Just wondering since I haven't seen any response to this, did ya'll get arrested by the mean security lady or something? I am homebound taking care of my wife after her surgery so I could not make it. Anybody show up?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh yea one hailof a turn out,,, let me see there was Me, catman and Jeff showed and ,,, and and and No body,,, so we left and went to BPS 

Nice turn out guys


----------

